

Everything you need to know about the Facebook IPO (Live Updates) - kjemperud
http://pandodaily.com/2012/05/18/ipo-what-ipo-heres-everything-you-need-to-know-about-facebook-today/

======
moovcooooooooo
Let the action begin!

